# Take all Root Rot



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

I have the dreaded TARR in my St Augustine. I have treated twice with Azoxystrobin. Will propiconazole do anything? I had it last year too, but I think I just grew my way out of it. It is in other parts of the yard as well just not this bad.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I was told I had it in my zoysia.....(UGA)

From my research, there are a couple less common options but it's big ka-chingas ....Bayer stuff. I'm interested but don't need a gallon(s)


----------



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been contemplating killing my st aug and installing zoysia to avoid my fungal issues. I guess zoysia can get it too. That is a bummer. North Texas has it pretty bad this year. I see it in a lot of yards around here.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Awebster54 if you are sure it's TARR, apply peat moss heavy (1/4"+ on the yard). This serves to lower the pH in the yard below that which TARR is active. Afterwards, stay on preventative apps of fungicide to help.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm no expert. But I recently applied Propiconozole to my St aug and have had a positive response. I was ate up bad last fall with fungus. All sorts. I started applying azoxy and eagle 20 on a rotation. Two weeks ago I applied propiconozole for the first time and my grass has showed signs of recovery in the infected areas. Can't say this is the magic bullet because I've done numerous other things like increasing water on my sandy soil, humic acid and lime. But figured I would chime in on my results. People with better lawns and more experience here will tell you that propiconozole isn't good for st aug. But I bought it after reading that it was safe for st aug. Then i read on here that its not so good. So...


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

How do you know it is really take all root? If you're this concerned might be worth sending in a sample for analysis.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Awebster54 said:


> I have the dreaded TARR in my St Augustine. I have treated twice with Azoxystrobin. Will propiconazole do anything? I had it last year too, but I think I just grew my way out of it. It is in other parts of the yard as well just not this bad.


I think Azoxy is best for TARR. Read this article. By the way TARR is working it's way into Bermuda as well this year. I have used propiconazole since Fungicides need to be rotated but only in cooler weather for my bermuda. There are products that mix the two together but pretty expensive.

https://www.star-telegram.com/entertainment/home-garden/neil-sperry/article228398469.html


----------



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok. I might just need to wait and see if my azoxy apps worked. This shit sucks.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Are you using a curative rate on that area?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Awebster54 if you are sure it's TARR, apply peat moss heavy (1/4"+ on the yard). This serves to lower the pH in the yard below that which TARR is active. Afterwards, stay on preventative apps of fungicide to help.


@Awebster54 Since you didn't respond, I'm assuming that you didn't do any research on this. 
Here is an article to get you started.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://neilsperry.com/2018/05/take-root-rot-back/&ved=2ahUKEwiZprLT0OnoAhVZK80KHc9PDvwQFjAPegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3Vjhx1njJxHbjzkQi_KOk8&cshid=1586926530269


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Awebster54

@Spammage The article you are giving is a 2018 response. Neil Sperry is now recommending to *NOT* apply peat moss and instead apply Azoxystrobin. Here is a link to his latest recommendation. I'm assuming that you did not do any *current* research on this topic.

https://neilsperry.com/2020/04/question-of-the-week-number-two-april-9-2020/

https://neilsperry.com/2020/03/question-of-the-week-number-3-march-26-2020/


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> @Awebster54
> 
> @Spammage The article you are giving is a 2018 response. Neil Sperry is now recommending to *NOT* apply peat moss and instead apply Azoxystrobin. Here is a link to his latest recommendation. I'm assuming that you did not do any *current* research on this topic.
> 
> ...


That article was but one, and I'm aware that azoxystrobin has activity on TARR, but he's already applied it. There is still validity to the suppression of the disease with peat moss. I've personally seen it work on several St Augustine lawns in DFW.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

The thing here is that the Peat Moss does have some form of effectiveness to have been used for around 23 years. High PH makes the st aug more susceptible. If Azoxy lowered the ph then that would be great, as a high ph still needs to be lowered. The goal would be to not need to apply as much azoxy because its expensive and we do not want to build a tolerance to it. The peat moss (especially on sandy soil) will add the some organic matter which the sandy soils are very deficient in. Along with it ability to help retain moisture, in a way its doing triple duty.


----------



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been using the curative rate on that area. I think It is working. It hasn't gone any further and my stolons are coming back a little bit. Hopefully I while be out of the woods in a few weeks. I have a ton of fungicide on hand because I am attempting a TTTF backyard in Texas. I just wasn't planning on using all of it on the front. Lol. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Awebster54 if you are sure it's TARR, apply peat moss heavy (1/4"+ on the yard). This serves to lower the pH in the yard below that which TARR is active. Afterwards, stay on preventative apps of fungicide to help.
> ...


Also yes I have done research. My question was in regards to fungicide. I am aware of peat moss. I have also read all Neil Sperry's articles. I am trying to use what I have on hand. Which is azoxy and propiconazole. I am not leaving my house because there is a global pandemic going on so I was asking if propiconazole would do anything. But I appreciate the heat behind your comment.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Awebster54 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


It wasn't intended as "heat". I just thought that if you hadn't heard about it, you might have been dismissing it as a crazy idea. Since you were still expressing concern, I thought I would point you in that direction.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

sabanist said:


> I'm no expert. But I recently applied Propiconozole to my St aug and have had a positive response. I was ate up bad last fall with fungus. All sorts. I started applying azoxy and eagle 20 on a rotation. Two weeks ago I applied propiconozole for the first time and my grass has showed signs of recovery in the infected areas. Can't say this is the magic bullet because I've done numerous other things like increasing water on my sandy soil, humic acid and lime. But figured I would chime in on my results. People with better lawns and more experience here will tell you that propiconozole isn't good for st aug. But I bought it after reading that it was safe for st aug. Then i read on here that its not so good. So...


About propiconazle, I sprayed it on my lawn all last year with no I'll effects. It's definitely staying in my cabinet, now I only spray early in the mornings.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Awebster54 said:


> I have been using the curative rate on that area. I think It is working. It hasn't gone any further and my stolons are coming back a little bit. Hopefully I while be out of the woods in a few weeks. I have a ton of fungicide on hand because I am attempting a TTTF backyard in Texas. I just wasn't planning on using all of it on the front. Lol. Appreciate the help.


Good luck with TTTF your going to need all you can get


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Awebster54 Would love to see a picture of the improvement when you have time.


----------



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

Maybe I'm just wishful thinking. I took another picture and it is pretty close to the same. Definitely not worse though.


----------



## Awebster54 (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll hit it with eagle and humic this weekend. I may just need to add some plugs back in, once I know I'm clear.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

3 days ago i applied Clearys 3336F @ 6oz/1000 onto Floritam, and it ended up looking a lot better. Today there were no signs of an advancing fungus. Also today applied a layer of Peat moss to the lawn.


----------

